# Hobbits And Wraiths featuring UIST



## RiffWraith (Mar 15, 2015)

I picked up Albion 4 when it came out, and save for rummaging through a few patches, didn't really have the opportunity to start using it. So I put this track together in order to put the lib through it's paces.

http://www.jeffreyhayat.com/demo/HobbitsAndWraiths.mp3

This is obviously VERY influenced by LOTR. This was a wholehearted attempt at getting really close without actually copying anything; this isn't really "look how I can write!" ... it's more a tribute to the films and the music Howard Shore has written. Which I absolutely love.

Thoughts and comments are appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Mar 15, 2015)

This sounds very cool! Can you give us a breakdown of what's being used. I think I can identify UIST but it would be nice to know what else is in there. I've been wanting to hear USIT and also EVO (I know that's not in this) in a more musical content. Great job!


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Mar 16, 2015)

Superb use of the library Jeff , it even made me go and check out the walk-through on SF's site . The other libraries combined with Albion 4 sit perfectly to produce a great piece . o-[][]-o for tempting me to something I really don't need now but want


----------



## Resoded (Mar 16, 2015)

Excellent work Jeffrey, great composition and production. You nailed the LOTR sound definitely. 

Nice to hear UIST in use. I bought UIST but like you haven't got around to use it yet, and mostly trying to understand all the possibilities with it.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Mar 16, 2015)

i liked it, kept me interested and and LOTR factor was definitely involved


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (Mar 16, 2015)

Very Nice!


----------



## patrick76 (Mar 16, 2015)

Very cool. A nice tour of the characteristics of Shore's work on that series.


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks a lot guys! :D 



Dr.Quest @ Mon Mar 16 said:


> Can you give us a breakdown of what's being used.



Sure.

There is a fair amount of UIST, but here is what's not:

Strings - CineStrings, save for the Celli, which is CS doubled with Mural
Woods - CineWinds (save for the Alto Flute)
Tymp, Bass Drum, and Cymb crash - CinePerc
Cymbal cresc - Albion I
Gongs - Albion I and CinePerc
Taikos - HZ01
Horns and Trumpet (one note!) - Hollywood Brass
Low Brass (Tromb, B.Tromb Tuba) - SF Low Brass
Alto Flute and Harp - EWQLSO 
Piano - Ivory
Choir - Requiem

Cheers.


----------



## ryans (Mar 16, 2015)

Great work... especially the sound of the strings, very nice 

Ryan


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 17, 2015)

ryans @ Tue Mar 17 said:


> Great work... especially the sound of the strings, very nice
> 
> Ryan



Thanks dude!


----------



## DMarr82 (Mar 21, 2015)

Wow - this is excellent!


----------



## 100khz (Mar 21, 2015)

loved the flute work. What a vibrato control. And overall great impact. nice share.


----------



## Mahlon (Mar 21, 2015)

Really like this. Well done.


----------



## Lawson. (Mar 21, 2015)

Very very nice! 

I'm curious; you used CineStrings for everything but celli? Is there a reason?


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks guys!



Lawson. @ Sun Mar 22 said:


> I'm curious; you used CineStrings for everything but celli? Is there a reason?



The celli are CineStrings, but I layered with Mural. Did this b/c I like what the layering brings to the table.

Cheer.


----------



## Mark Stothard (Mar 23, 2015)

Excellent work Jeffrey. I'm a huge fan of the LOTR soundtracks and you made me want to go and watch them again. Absolutely love the section at 2:30.


----------



## Jetzer (Mar 23, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## SciFlyBoy (Mar 23, 2015)

Very well made, Riff.


----------



## Allen Constantine (Mar 23, 2015)

Terrific work Jeffrey!


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank you gentlemen! :D


----------



## Lawson. (Mar 23, 2015)

RiffWraith @ Sun Mar 22 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhh, okay. Thanks!


----------



## lucor (Apr 16, 2015)

Great composition!  
Also love the mix! Are you still taking that same reverb approach with 5 different Spaces verbs for the sections and an algorithmic reverb on top? Sounds fantastic!


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 17, 2015)

lucor @ Fri Apr 17 said:


> Great composition!
> Also love the mix!



Thanks!

_Are you still taking that same reverb approach with 5 different Spaces verbs for the sections_

Yep!

and an algorithmic reverb on top?

no - a PCM-91. Right idea tho!

Cheers.


----------



## ryanstrong (Apr 17, 2015)

RiffWraith @ Fri Apr 17 said:


> lucor @ Fri Apr 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Great composition!
> ...



Whats the 5 different Spaces verb thing?


----------



## tokatila (Apr 18, 2015)

Impressive mixing together different libraries, but what I really like is that you didn't overdo "epic" drumming. 

And btw, if one would have said that this is actual music from LOTR/Hobbit-trilogy, I would have no problems believing it. Besides, you (apparently) have much cooler hair-do than Howard Shore.


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 18, 2015)

ryanstrong @ Sat Apr 18 said:


> Whats the 5 different Spaces verb thing?



Hi Ryan

As opposed to the same verb for everything, Strings get one verb, Woods another, etc.

Cheers.


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 18, 2015)

tokatila @ Sat Apr 18 said:


> Impressive mixing together different libraries



Thanks!



tokatila @ Sat Apr 18 said:


> what I really like is that you didn't overdo "epic" drumming.



Howard didn't overdo "epic" drumming; why should I? :lol: 



tokatila @ Sat Apr 18 said:


> Besides, you (apparently) have much cooler hair-do than Howard Shore.



No doubt! _-) 

Cheers.


----------



## lucor (Apr 19, 2015)

RiffWraith @ Sat Apr 18 said:


> _Are you still taking that same reverb approach with 5 different Spaces verbs for the sections_
> 
> Yep!



When you choose these reverbs, do you only choose different presets from the same room? Or do you pay attention to the length of the reverb tail when chosing presets from different locations?
Or do you just choose solely on making each section sound the best on its own?
Sorry, for bombarding you with all these questions. :mrgreen: Have been experimenting with this technique for a while now, since the whole ER never sounded quite right to me, but haven't quite grasped the whole concept yet. :|


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 19, 2015)

lucor @ Sun Apr 19 said:


> When you choose these reverbs, do you only choose different presets from the same room? Or do you pay attention to the length of the reverb tail when chosing presets from different locations?
> Or do you just choose solely on making each section sound the best on its own?
> Sorry, for bombarding you with all these questions. :mrgreen: Have been experimenting with this technique for a while now, since the whole ER never sounded quite right to me, but haven't quite grasped the whole concept yet. :|



My main concern is making each section sound the best on its own, but within the confines of the whole. When I chose the verbs, I did indeed pay attention to the length of the reverb tails. They aren't identical, but they are pretty darn close. Not enough of a variation in the lengths to make a real difference in the final product; it's not like the strings have a .05 sec. tail, and the brass a .5 sec. tail - that wouldn't work.

I don't subscribe to the whole ER thing, and don't use them. Unnecessary if you ask me - even for dry instruments. I prefer tails only, as it more accurately mimics the real world. But there are those who use both and get good results, do it's really how you apply everything.

Cheers.


----------



## lucor (Apr 20, 2015)

Cool, thanks for the reply!
Time to dig deeper into this, because the end result sure sounds promising.


----------



## synthic (Apr 22, 2015)

Great piece and great mix. Did you write this for any kind of picture?


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 22, 2015)

synthic @ Wed Apr 22 said:


> Great piece and great mix. Did you write this for any kind of picture?



Thanks!

No, just wrote it free.

Cheers.


----------



## apessino (Apr 22, 2015)

Great piece! it flows beautifully beginning to end - love the textural work too!


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 22, 2015)

apessino @ Wed Apr 22 said:


> Great piece! it flows beautifully beginning to end - love the textural work too!



Thanks man!


----------

